# Münchner Radon Biker gesucht



## franzl0202 (16. Januar 2013)

hallo,
ich will mir das ZR Team 6.0 kaufen. Die Hotline meinte ich können mal in diesem Forum gucken ob es in München jemand gibt wo ich mir das Bike mal "in echt" angucken kann. Ich denke mal die Geometrie ist bei allen Team Modelle gleich von daher könnte es natürlich auch das 5.0 sein oder das  7.0... München Süd wäre praktisch oder auch Starnberg etc. Nur gucken. Nicht fahren.
Danke schön!
PS: ich habe die Suchfunktion nicht kapiert. Sorry, wenn die Frage schon 100mal gestellt wurde.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. Januar 2013)

Hi, du kannst auch mal schauen, ob es einen Servicepartner in deiner Nähe gibt:

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Service-Partner_id_5257_.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzl0202 (21. Januar 2013)

hallo,
Danke für den Tipp. Da gibt es ja doch einige in München und Umgebung bis Richtung Alpen. Jetzt könnte ich die alle abklappern oder bekomme noch einen guten Tipp welcher von denen auch normalerweise Bikes zum Anfassen / Angucken da hat... Ich glaube da sind ein paar dabei die nur ne mehr oder weniger große Werkstatt haben.
DANKE!


----------



## filiale (21. Januar 2013)

Ich habe damals die Radon Partner im Rhein Main Gebiet abtelefoniert. Waren 4 oder 5 Stück. Dauert 10 Minuten.
4 sagten mir, dass sie grundsätzlich keine Testbikes haben. Man kann aber, wenn ein bestelltes und montiertes Kunderad zur Abholung bereits steht, vorbeikommen und sich dieses anschauen. Mit Einverständnis des Kunden auch mal ne Runde im Hof drehen.
1 hatte ein Slide Vorort zum Probefahren, weil er es sein eigen nannte.

Alle Servicepartner sagten aber auch das Gleiche. Sie stellen sich grundsätzlich keine Radon Bikes in den Verkaufsraum, weil sie sonst nix anderes mehr verkaufen (Preis/Leistung). Da die Händler aber noch andere Marken vertreten "müssen" Angebot/Nachfrage/keine Abhängigkeit von nur einem/etc. bleibt Radon lediglich als "Aufbauservice".

So wurde es mir erzählt.


----------



## franzl0202 (23. Januar 2013)

OK - ich probiers.
Danke!


----------

